# Imagen parpadea en tonos claros



## SEOS (May 30, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo para empezar:

Tengo un Televisor Sanyo de 27", modelo AVW-2505 y chasis a G3V-25050, el problema es que cuando trajeron el televisor estaba en perfecto estado, unos dias despues (diría semanas)
empezó a parpadear la imagen cuando daba colores claros (como el blanco), el sonido es perfec-
to, yo vi un tema similar a este pero no le dieron una solución concreta, mi miedo es que al
cambiar el capacitor de la fuente me pueda llevar al demonio al pobre televisor. 

 Me podrían dar una lista de opciones que puedo tomar en cuenta al momento de chequear
el aparato?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2008)

Asi a voz de pronto si tu TV tiene unos10 años segurametne es un problema de condensadores, muy tipico.

Si quieres gastarte poco cambia solo elcondensador del SECUNDARIO de 160V-250 y 100-200uF

Este condensador es el que da la energia de alta tension, si flucua por que esta descapacitado puede dar este tipo de simtomas.



Si quieres hacer bien la faena cambia los 7-8 del secundario y dejaran como nueva la TV.

Solo debes cambiar los condensadores electroliticos que encuentras justo despues del diodo rectificador del secundario.


----------



## SEOS (May 31, 2008)

Ok, gracias tiopepe123, voy a intentar por que al parecer todos apuntamos que es el capacitor.
Alli les cuento si me fue bien o si me fue mal.


----------



## SEOS (Jun 2, 2008)

Mi gran dilema es este, la de la izquierda es la que está en la TV, y la de la derecha es la que compré.


Es igualito a este caso:



			
				Cristian79 dijo:
			
		

> Amigos una consulta encontre el condensador que buscaba pero no es de la misma dimensión; tiene los mismos valores pero quisera que me saquen de dudas; tiene algoq ue ver el tamaño del condensador????






			
				Cristian79 dijo:
			
		

> Estimado amigo te comento que cambie dichos condensadores y al momento de prender la tv escuche un sonido raro y se apago la tele, ahora ya no prende..... que puedo hacer???




```
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about142.html
```


----------



## zopilote (Jun 2, 2008)

Yo digo que tu TV ya esta  dando sintomas de estar agotandose (pantalla), podrias decirnos cuantos años tiene, lo mejor es no darle demaciado brillo.


----------



## SEOS (Jun 2, 2008)

Tiene como unos 11 años, pero no creo que sea eso, porque tengo un televisor Toshiba de 14" que se compró en 1994 y es hasta la fecha, no ha dado problemas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 3, 2008)

El problema es que es dificil ver cuando esta agotada un tubo. Siempre siele agotarse un color antes que el otro, tiende a costale encenderse, se ilumina leentamente.




En cuando tu pregunta, solo debes verificar la tension y capacidad, el resto son numeros de los fabricantes, o sea verifica 470uF/200V.

Otro dato, siempre pide condensadores de 105ºC que son mas adecuados para conmutadas y duran mas.

El fabricante que quiere escatimar utiliza los de 85ºC.

!Solo cambia los que estas justo despues de los diodos rectificadores de secundario!, estan apilotonados al transformador.


----------



## Vlad (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola

Tengo una TV con el mismo problema, el condensador electrolítico es de 330uF a 200v,

tengo unos de 470uF 200v que le quité a una fuente de PC, 

habra algun problema si utilizo estos que son de mas capacitancia en vez de comprar uno igual?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 24, 2008)

Esos condensadores gordos suelen ser de filtrado, así que yo creo que no habrá problema. Ademas los fabricantes de TV (igual que todos) solo buscan en ahorrar en producción y entre mas capacidad mas caro


----------

